
List of things to learn for a uni student interested in back end development? - 9039039
* python
* django
* postgresql
* aws
* docker
* bash
* apache
* linux<p>i plan on getting into either data engineering or devops later in my career. for the moment, im just a college student.<p>what things should i add&#x2F;remove from this list?
======
notadoctor_ssh
I would like to add web servers like _nginx_ to your list.

Apart from this, I would ask you to concentrate more on the concepts than the
tools that you have chosen. Like you can use tools Django has to build an API
server but concentrate more on finding out more about the life cycle of the
request that hits the API server.

